# Anyone else's dogs run in their sleep?



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been noticing Charlie has been running in her sleep. She's on her side so she isn't really moving from place to place but her legs are moving the was they do when she does run. Not for very long - maybe 30 secs at a time but I still find it so unusual.. Anyone else experience this?

She also wags her tail, always has.. If this isn't proof that dogs dream then idk what is lol! She's been "walking" in her sleep since we brought her home as a pup. Basically the same thing she does now but not as drastic. Remi on the other hand doesn't move around at all.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine twitch and wag their tails when they get into deep sleep. 

I saw a home video on TV where a dog actually jumped up in It's sleep and ran head first into a wall. Left a hole in the wall too. The dog then woke up looking totally confused as to what had just happened.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer full blown RUNS! Lol. His eyes twitch. Sometimes I think he is having a good dream because just his tail wags. . He barks sometimes too. Lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love it when my dogs do this!

Sprocket makes the CUTEST little peep barks and runs. Gunner actually barks and growls more in his sleep than he ever does while awake! LOL


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Too funny! I wonder what they are all dreaming of! I personally think Charlie is chasing birds :biggrin1:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen scares me sometimes. He growls and shows his teeth!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise runs, wags, makes "faces", grumbles, growls, woofs and when he has "nightmares" whines, and "wails". Scotty twitches his feet, wags the tip of his tail and "nurses" (little sucking movements).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Celt said:


> Blaise runs, wags, makes "faces", grumbles, growls, woofs and when he has "nightmares" whines, and "wails". Scotty twitches his feet, wags the tip of his tail and "nurses" (little sucking movements).


Oh yes, forgot "nurses" too!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Bentley's legs shake more than run and sometimes his tail with thump and then he does it all at once. But then he starts barking and growling (not loudly) and his mouth twitches. It's the worst when I'm trying to sleep so I need to wake him up. But he also opens his eyes without being fully awake so I have to make sure he's literally awake and cognitive. Then I let him go back to sleep. He'll be calm at least until I fall asleep, which is all I really need...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Goliath runs in his sleep too!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, Charlie suckles too! I noticed last night that Remi rolls around when she is in a deep sleep. 

I never wake them up on purpose. If I do by accident Charlie will let out what I would consider an "angry moan." LOL it sounds the same as what I do when someone wakes me up. Wonder if she picked it up from me?


----------

